# Discovery World at Pier Wisconsin



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Today was the grand opening of Discovery World at Pier Wisconsin. Its an amazing place! There's an aquaterrium (tiny compared to Shedd but very nice anyway), robotics, loads of scientific hands-on stuff for adults and kids alike, mini-classes (my 11 year old son attended a class on mechanical engineering while hubby and I were in one on archeology, then we all went to a green screen studio to watch a short demo on special effects), and all sorts of cool stuff. Special today was the R2/D2 robot club, which had several robots they built based on the Star Wars movies.

We got to go aboard for a short tour on the S/V Denis Sullivan, which is home based in Milwaukee. This was its final weekend before it heads out for its yearly trip. Its a teaching vessel, 3-masted ship which is very cool. It has a crew of 10 and the kids love it.

I took a whole bunch of pictures, especially of the aquaterrium.  The page may take some time to load.
http://www.crackednuts.com/brood/discoveryworld/


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

that sounds cool. i love the shedd! i hope 2 go there soon


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

Ohhh I'm gonna have to check that out! It looks awesome!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cool somewhere else somewhat close that I can check out.


----------

